# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  درخواست جزوه هندسه 1 بنی هاشمی ونوس

## Reza T

سلام دوستان.خسته نباشید.من هندسه 1 ونوس رو خریدم ولی جزوش همراهش نیست خواهش میکنم اگر کسی جزوشو داره واسم ارسال کنه دست نویس یا اصلی بودنش هم مهم نیست.

----------

